# CAN YOU CAUSE HARM



## VRM (Jan 9, 2007)

i have been treating my water for the cloudy eye issue,and have been adding melafix ,and pimafix. i just read the instructions again and like an idiot my brain knew what i was suppossed to do,but my hands added twice the amount i was suppossed to add. for 4 days i have added double dose of each on top of the poper dose of salt . is there any problems with this. i have also been doing water changes for the last 4 days


----------



## ___ (Feb 19, 2006)

Any diff. in the way you P is acting..... what do you have and what size

Im sure the water change helped


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

I'm not sure if it says on the bottle or not if its ok to mix medications....But it has always been my experience not to mix too many medications and just do 1 at a time..

Also...woouldn't doing to water changes defeat the purpose and you will just have to add more meds?
The purpose of the water change should be to cut down your nitrates...They can't possibly be that high after 4 days can it?

If it is maybe you can feed less while you are treating your fish and then you can just treat and change water once a week.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

It's ok to mix the two-

The only thing I would be worried about is oxygen levels in the water.....


----------



## VRM (Jan 9, 2007)

nitrates after 4 days and water changes is still 40-50 i can't get it lower. never had any problems even when it was 80ppm my fish grew 7" in a year with that nitrate level. i am pretty sure you can mix the 2. my question is i was way over dosing the water with each of them by twice the recommended amout. is that bad? my cloudy eye started right after i started treating my fish for fin damage before she finally was murderlated by the others. so i started out treating the water with the amount for a 250 gal tank with each even though i have a 125gal tank.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

sonicrx said:


> nitrates after 4 days and water changes is still 40-50 i can't get it lower. never had any problems even when it was 80ppm my fish grew 7" in a year with that nitrate level. i am pretty sure you can mix the 2. my question is i was way over dosing the water with each of them by twice the recommended amout. is that bad? my cloudy eye started right after i started treating my fish for fin damage before she finally was murderlated by the others. so i started out treating the water with the amount for a 250 gal tank with each even though i have a 125gal tank.


I'm not sure man about the amount you used-

But let me say I dont even pay attention to that when I have had to add it my tanks-I just open the bottle and dump what I think is a good amount-
LOL

Better wait for someone who knows the right answer......


----------



## VRM (Jan 9, 2007)

AKSkirmish said:


> nitrates after 4 days and water changes is still 40-50 i can't get it lower. never had any problems even when it was 80ppm my fish grew 7" in a year with that nitrate level. i am pretty sure you can mix the 2. my question is i was way over dosing the water with each of them by twice the recommended amout. is that bad? my cloudy eye started right after i started treating my fish for fin damage before she finally was murderlated by the others. so i started out treating the water with the amount for a 250 gal tank with each even though i have a 125gal tank.


I'm not sure man about the amount you used-

But let me say I dont even pay attention to that when I have had to add it my tanks-I just open the bottle and dump what I think is a good amount-
LOL

Better wait for someone who knows the right answer......








[/quote]

can you go into more detail on the oxygen stament? why would you worry? i have been worried about that seems they have been hanging closer to the upper middle part of the tank also.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

sonicrx said:


> nitrates after 4 days and water changes is still 40-50 i can't get it lower. never had any problems even when it was 80ppm my fish grew 7" in a year with that nitrate level. i am pretty sure you can mix the 2. my question is i was way over dosing the water with each of them by twice the recommended amout. is that bad? my cloudy eye started right after i started treating my fish for fin damage before she finally was murderlated by the others. so i started out treating the water with the amount for a 250 gal tank with each even though i have a 125gal tank.


I'm not sure man about the amount you used-

But let me say I dont even pay attention to that when I have had to add it my tanks-I just open the bottle and dump what I think is a good amount-
LOL

Better wait for someone who knows the right answer......








[/quote]

can you go into more detail on the oxygen stament? why would you worry? i have been worried about that seems they have been hanging closer to the upper middle part of the tank also.
[/quote]

I dont get all technical with the talk and responses like most do man-

I just know the meds mess with the oxygen in the water.....I forget all the technical wording people use----It's one of my many flaws....

Just add a powerhead or move you outtakes up towards the water surface so they break the surface and agitate your water...


----------



## cobrafox46 (Jun 2, 2008)

I would just give up on fish and start start a new hobby collecting spiders!!


----------



## VRM (Jan 9, 2007)

AKSkirmish said:


> nitrates after 4 days and water changes is still 40-50 i can't get it lower. never had any problems even when it was 80ppm my fish grew 7" in a year with that nitrate level. i am pretty sure you can mix the 2. my question is i was way over dosing the water with each of them by twice the recommended amout. is that bad? my cloudy eye started right after i started treating my fish for fin damage before she finally was murderlated by the others. so i started out treating the water with the amount for a 250 gal tank with each even though i have a 125gal tank.


I'm not sure man about the amount you used-

But let me say I dont even pay attention to that when I have had to add it my tanks-I just open the bottle and dump what I think is a good amount-
LOL

Better wait for someone who knows the right answer......








[/quote]

can you go into more detail on the oxygen stament? why would you worry? i have been worried about that seems they have been hanging closer to the upper middle part of the tank also.
[/quote]

I dont get all technical with the talk and responses like most do man-

I just know the meds mess with the oxygen in the water.....I forget all the technical wording people use----It's one of my many flaws....

Just add a powerhead or move you outtakes up towards the water surface so they break the surface and agitate your water...
[/quote]

they are at the top,and i have a nice powerhead going.i don't need technical ak laymens terms are good enough for me









cobrafox i don't like you no more haha. by the way i am sending a mexican red leg tarantula to you home .








try touching him and the rub your eyes haha


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Here man Pm this guy right here-
He is literally a fish god.....He has the ability to answer any fish ? that you could possibly have-Or so I believe anyhow........









http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?showuser=150

He's certainly not on all the time-But he does check the site from time to time....


----------



## VRM (Jan 9, 2007)

AKSkirmish said:


> Here man Pm this guy right here-
> He is literally a fish god.....He has the ability to answer any fish ? that you could possibly have-Or so I believe anyhow........
> 
> 
> ...


thanks will do


----------



## philbert (Mar 8, 2007)

it'll be fine. if you've been doing water changes then you have been diluting it so i wouldn't worry. its ok to use both together. on the bottles it says that. also it says to treat it everyday with the appropriate amount for a week b4 doing a water change. so if you've been over dosing and changing water i wouldn't worry about it. i'd stop using it and wait a few days and do a water change. and hold of from using it for a little bit and see if things get better.


----------

